# glue for drain pipe?



## tikicarver (Jan 24, 2008)

I bought some drain pipe from Home Depot to make a drainage system around my house. The white tubes that come in 3" or 4", 10 ft lengths. The pipe says it is styrene pipe. 
Can I use the same glue I use for PVC pipe?


----------



## nvhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Nope, I don't think so. An ABS pipe comes with it's own specific glue, and should be used accordingly. You can't mix and match them.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

ABS it has it's own glue as nvhost says. They do make a multi purpose glue that can be used on both ABS and PVC , but it is not as good as ABS glue for ABS pipe and not as good as PVC glue for PVC pipe, according to my plumber, so just buy the right glue, it is not a major investment.


----------



## tikicarver (Jan 24, 2008)

I know there are different glues but all I see in the store is glue for ABS, PVC, CPVC. The pipe says it is styrene. So are you saying ABS glue will work with styrene?


----------



## Randell Tarin (Jan 19, 2008)

ABS=Acrylonitrile-Butadiene-Styrene


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

In most home stores (HD & Lowes), ABS is usually the black hard plastic drainage (DWV) pipe sold, the white (DWV) pipe is usually PVC.


----------



## tikicarver (Jan 24, 2008)

the stuff I got from HD is white on the outside and black on the inside. It has white plastic hub on the end, the pipe fits snuggly into the hub. All it says on it is "styrene".

It is not the same as the white PVC pipe used commonly in bathroom/kitchen plumbing.


----------



## nvhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Well if it says it's Styrene, then use the ABS glue. And considering it's going to be a drainage system, you better use the right glue. It's hard to fix up drainage problems later on


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

That type of pipe is used in sepic leach fields.


----------

